# Suzuki Samurai-Custom Camper-tracked



## trackhead

About ten years ago I owned a Bombardier Bombi, but never really did much with it.  Then it was a Polaris Wide Track for ski hut trips.  Last year I picked up a Samurai, chopped the back off, and built a fiberglass pop-up camper on it.  Recently I scored some Tatou snow only tracks and mounted those on it.  Now I have a mobile camper that I will use for ski hut trips and to cruise around the Utah mountains with the family.

The vehicle weighs 2500lbs, with 2400 sq/inches of surface on the tracks.  Not the best PSI, but for what I intend to use it for, it should be fine.  It currently has open diffentials, but I might lock the rear when finances allow.  This rig will also be used to do some light nordic ski trail grooming in Draper, UT.

For transportation, I just pop the track pods off, put the wheels on, drive to my destination, then put the tracks on an go.  The advantages of this vehicle are cheap/readily available parts.  Disadvantages are higher PSI than snowcats.

Maybe one day, when I'm rich and famous, I can get an LMC 1500 and finally be at peace










http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy236/trackheadmoto/2011-11-05_08-02-15_652.jpg


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Melensdad

I love the Samuri as a base for all sorts of conversions.  Looks like that one was done right too.  

What do you use it for and what is in the back end?


----------



## JimVT

A salesman at the company that builds one style of those tracks told me the best rig he  seen for deep snow  was one of those  small japaneese 4x trucks  with tracks.
Yours looks  like a very useful rig.
Jim


----------



## Northcoast

Very cool! A locker and a winch would probably be the 1st things I would add also.  Have to let us know how it performs.


----------



## trackhead

Melensdad said:


> I love the Samuri as a base for all sorts of conversions.  Looks like that one was done right too.
> 
> What do you use it for and what is in the back end?



Back end is a pop-top camper for wife/kid/myself.  Summer back roads rig, winter snomo trail rig.


----------



## trackhead

Here are some vids of little Suzuki's on tracks.  Their capabilities are limited, but the seem to be ok for a foot or two of snow over a relatively consolidated base.  

We get a ton of snow in Utah, but realistically, I will only be on established snowmo trails, where 3' dumps of snow really only happen a few times a year.  

Open differential.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btjl7KnfNs0&feature=related"]More of the Swedish snowgoing Suzuki Jimny      - YouTube[/ame]

Locking differentials.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSc38J9Uftc&feature=related"]Suzuki Samurai with Camoplast Tatou 4s tracks      - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hn8d-KKRQY&feature=related"]Suzuki Samurai on Tracks      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tuffe

hi its mine suzuki jimny the blue one and i agree not a dep snow monster .
in the film its 80 cm off reely soft snow .
the last winter we dint have a warm day in 3 month so only cold snow.


----------



## trackhead

tuffe said:


> hi its mine suzuki jimny the blue one and i agree not a dep snow monster .
> in the film its 80 cm off reely soft snow .
> the last winter we dint have a warm day in 3 month so only cold snow.



Thanks for the update.  Seems like it does just fine for what it's purpose is.


----------



## e2spear

These are so nice and inexpensive, why would anyone want a sxs with tracks ?


----------



## tuffe

i have a bv 206 am29c and a track master the thing with the suzuki its fast verry god comfort quiet and werry cheep to drive .
this winter i putt around 500 miles on it and i cant se anny were on annything that is cheep =)


----------

